# Looking for a really good raisin bread recipe



## missDaniMF (Jul 9, 2012)

Help, do you have any? I've been trying a couple lately but just not happy with the texture of the bread itself. Please share


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

soak it in rum or brandy before you slice it lol gives it a whole different flavor. especially when you use flavored liquor


----------



## farright (Mar 25, 2010)

i use a basic white recipe spread with brown sugar and cinniman to taste i just spread it on by eye and sprinkle with rasins before i roll to make loaf you can also knead extra rasins in while kneading.


----------

